# Clogged Sewer Line



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

So I have issues with roots getting into my main sewer line. It is now almost completely clogged. I can flush the toilet once a day thats it. I snake it out once a year but not sure what to do these next few cold days. I am not sure I am going to be able to snake it in this cold weather. I don't get home until after dark when it gets really cold. Is there a way to "chemically" snake it out to get me through the next 3 days? Has anyone had any success with chemicals that can clear this block? HELP!


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

My sister had this happen too. Chemicals only helped keep it open after we snaked it out. Sorry.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dialtone said:


> So I have issues with roots getting into my main sewer line. It is now almost completely clogged. I can flush the toilet once a day thats it. I snake it out once a year but not sure what to do these next few cold days. I am not sure I am going to be able to snake it in this cold weather. I don't get home until after dark when it gets really cold. Is there a way to "chemically" snake it out to get me through the next 3 days? Has anyone had any success with chemicals that can clear this block? HELP!


 Sad to say all you can do is a temp fix.With the root in not much you can do but repair it soon or later.Our old house has the city come out and repair.They ran a sleave threw the old pipe which fixed it.You can snake it but they will keep coming back for water and maybe a turd or two :lol:.Sry had too..I would just snake it out every day and hope it goes ok.If not get a 5 gallon buck just in case you have to go.What they do in the old days ? :rant:.Froze thier bums off,Mich


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I had the same problems for years with maple trees, I forget the name this stuff, but at Kmart, in the bathroom fixture aisle you'll find an industrial drain cleaner, its a plastic bottle in a plastic bag, I bet this will work. I moved fom that house 2 years ago, and can't remember what this stuff is called. Its NOT in the aisle with the draino and liquid plumber, but its in with fixtures. good luck


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

I remember hearing on the radio to use Copper Sulfate.
Flush it down the toilet once a month.
Kills the roots that try to make it into the drainage pipes.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Find a plumber supply and ge this stuff called Caustic. It is a mean acid that kills the roots. If you cant find any pm me i have a 5 gal bucket of it and havent used it in a long time.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I bought some heavy duty stuff a couple months ago at ACE Hardware. It's called "Liquid Fire" and it comes in a red plastic bottle and yes it is also in a plastic bag. As someone else said, you get it in the plumbing aisle not housewares. _*THIS IS WICKED STUFF!!!*_ It's basically concentrated sulfuric acid. I'm not so sure this is what you need though. I'm fairly certain that it would dissolve roots if you could get it in contact with them but that's the problem. This is a main sewer line not a sink or tub drain. I read the directions completely TWO TIMES and made sure to heed all warnings on the label. I used it in my two bathroom sink drains and the tub. It worked very well. I don't think you could just pour it into the toilet and flush it. By the time it got to the block it would be fairly well diluted. It sounds to me like you don't really have a choice and definitely need the line snaked. *If you do try strong chemical drain cleaners be sure to let the person who is doing the snaking know about it! This could be very bad if they go in there and don't know that there are a bunch of caustic chemicals in the line!*

If think I would call a drain cleaning specialist and discuss it with them before trying to use chemicals. You may end up making a bad situation worse.

Good luck!

John


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prior posts are correct. You will have to auger/snake your main line. Once thats done twice a year pour crystal root killer in your toilet and flush it once. Let it set over night and you shouldn't have anymore root problems. 

You maybe able to hand auger your line. It maybe just small root fingers in your line that catches solids when flushed. If you can clean out the finger webs you won't have to pay someone to auger the line.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Have the same problem. Old tile drain out to the sewer main gets rooted up. I have been using the crystal root killer and seems to be working to keep the little buggers at bay. I looked into having a new line run, but didn't really want to eat the bill for $3,000, for excavation and the new line. I can have the roto-rooter man come over ALOT for that much. I am interested in hearing more on this sleeve someone mentioned that was put inside the existing line.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Wartfroggy,

what they're talking about is referred to as "trenchless sewer repair" or replacement. If you do a google search on it you can find lots of information. Here's a link to a video that shows the process. There are many companies out there that do this. Check out the video...

http://www.trenchlessinnovations.com/video.html

John

*EDIT:*
Here's some more info with a couple different options.
http://www.rotorooter.com/residential/sewerlinereplacement.php


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

jpollman said:


> Wartfroggy,
> 
> what they're talking about is referred to as "trenchless sewer repair" or replacement. If you do a google search on it you can find lots of information. Here's a link to a video that shows the process. There are many companies out there that do this. Check out the video...
> 
> ...


that treachless repair is kinda cool. May be a good retirement job LOL:evil:

J-


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam I worked for a municipal water department for 26 years. As an equipment operator I excavated a couple thousand residential and large municipal sewers. When you pour chemicals, such as copper sulfate, etc. down the drain, you're basically pouring $$$$ down the drain. The chemicals will "burn" the tips or and inch or so of root, but the rest of the mass continues to spread and seek water, along with other nutrients. A snake will cut the roots and usually do a better job than the chemical, but it's only a temporary solution, as the roots that you don't cut will eventually thicken and you won't be able to cut them. Some of the newer lining processes are said to be good, but the installation has to be done with a clean line (a very thorough snaking, etc.) but many of the lining systems are new and don't have a long history to judge their success rate. The most effective solution is to excavate and replace the line with Schedule 40 P.V.C. Schedule 30 is used, but 40 has a thicker wall and can withstand the pressures of heavy backfills, such as clay, and tamping. Yes, excavating is more expensive, but it's the best long-term solution. Just make sure to get at least 3 estimates as prices can vary WILDLY!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I snaked it out on Friday which was about -2 when I was doing it. The whole process fought me the whole way but everything is flowing well. The motor on the snake froze from the low temps so I had to take it inside and put a heater pointed at it.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Dialtone said:


> Well I snaked it out on Friday which was about -2 when I was doing it. The whole process fought me the whole way but everything is flowing well. The motor on the snake froze from the low temps so I had to take it inside and put a heater pointed at it.


:coolgleam Just be prepared DT. Once the tree roots are established in the sewer, you're just giving them a "haircut" with the snake. It's probably a good idea to snake the line at least every 6 months (problems or no problems). That way you _prevent_ problems _before_ a backup. Tree roots are normally most active in the spring (when the tree is searching for nutrients to produce leaves), and in the fall (preceding the dormancy period). Many people who have persistent root problems make sure they run a snake a few days before a party or family gathering, such as Christmas. Eventually, you won't be able to get a snake through the mass, so you might want to plan on installing the P.V.C. sometime in the future.


----------

